# Here I am Down Under



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am here now, down under and settling in with my daughter and grandchildren. I have been sick with the flu, something I must have caught on the plane but I am better now.
It's been an arduous transition selling Gary's and my home in Geneseo and leaving a home that I loved so dearly but I do feel better being here with family and I do know that Gary and Scooby are here with me in spirit and that Koko is happy and settled with his new family. I miss all my US friends very much, I did love having the honor of living there for almost 9 years, now I have to become Aussieized again hey :HistericalSmiley:
I know I have missed a lot here and I am sorry but I have been so busy with all that I have had to do to make the move and I am just recovering from a very long process.
I will be building a new home soon so that should keep me busy with a process I am not really looking forward to but it's necessary if I want a home, it's way too expensive here to buy an established house that's for sure. The cost of living here is triple what it is in the US and that hurts:w00t:
I will try to keep in touch as much as I can as I do miss chatting with you all here.

Love, Janet:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy you are with your family. Hopefully things will calm down for you soon.
It's great to see you here.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Janet: it is so very good to hear from you again! I've thought of you often and am glad you're settling in again close to family. The Illinoisians miss you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Janet, I've been thinking of you often. I'm glad you're settling in and I pray you find genuine happiness one of these days - you deserve it. 

And I want to be able to celebrate with you...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I sure have missed a lot, but I am glad you are feeling better!! Hope you get settled in soon!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

welcome home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm sure it's great to see your daughter and grandkids, Janet. Good luck with your home and keep us posted!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Janet I was just thinking of you the other day and hoping you were alright!! SOOOO good to hear from you! I am glad things are settling a bit and you are feeling better. I had the flu a few years ago and I felt like I had been hit by a bus.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janet - I'm so glad you posted. :chili::chili: After you responded to my PM I was going to ask if I could share the news that you're doing okay with everyone. So much happier that you did it yourself. Sorry you had the flu but glad you're back with family. You're such a strong woman Janet and you deserve happiness in your future. I know that Gary and Scooby are in your heart which is most important and as much as you miss the states, you're really home now. But cost of living more than US :w00t::w00t:Wow - that's harsh. Keep us up with how you're doing. You've been missed so much, dear friend. :smootch:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It is so good to hear from you. I'm glad you are getting settled in your new home and are able to be near your family again. Keep in touch. We miss you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

jANET YOU HAVE KNOW IDEA HOW MANY TIMES I WOULD WONDER HOW YOU WERE DOING. MANY PRAYERS FOR YOU AND LITTLE KOKO. I'M SO HAPPY YOUR HOME WITH YOUR FAMILY. BLESSINGS ARE COMING YOUR WAY. I LOVE YOU


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's good to hear that you are getting settled and with your family, I've thought of you often and it's nice that you are back with us.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad you posted and I'm so sorry you caught a bug on the flight. NOT fun at all and not the way you wanted your homecoming to be I'm sure. I have a feeling you'll be Aussieized soon enough. :HistericalSmiley: You have come to my thoughts so often. Try to look at building you new home as an adventure, and something you can do exactly the way you want. :thumbsup:

Enjoy being back down under again and enjoy your family. But don't forget about us...your SM family. :blush:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

good to hear from u janet !! hope everything gets settled soon and u can post more often , ive missed your babies.. also feel better !!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey sweet Janet,
Very nice to read from you  I am so happy to read that you are settling well and doing good and that Koko is a happy boy too :wub:
hugs
Kat


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janet -- you have been on my mind so much and I wanted to ask if anyone had heard from you, but that's against the current SM rules. I'm so glad that you posted.

I know that it will be an adjustment settling back into Australia's lifestyle, but it's so good that you have family there to help you. 

A lot of the hard part is behind you (selling the house, packing, etc.) and some of the exciting part is around the corner (building a new home). Hopefully, once you are settled, you will be able to get another fluff to keep you company.

So glad to hear that Koko has settled in with his new family, and it's so good that you can feel Gary's and Scooby's spirit there with you.

We all love you and I wish you look with getting your new home built and getting yourself all setttled.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice to see you again janet.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili::chili:So good to hear from you Janet!! God be with you and Koko as you build a new home. Please do keep in contact and keep us up to date on what you are doing. Miss you and Scooby too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Im so glad you posted Janet. I hope that when you get a bit more settled in, you will be able to share with us your adventures of building your new home!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Janet... so wonderful to 'see' you here and happy to get your update! You must be exhausted from ... welll from 'everything' ! 

I know being with your family and your homeland will be a great source of comfort to you. I wish you only good things from now on! 

Please keep in touch as you can Okay?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone for your loving thoughts and well wishes :wub:I will be making the final plans for our new home next week and then it's going to be all go and hard work but in the long run I am sure it's going to be well worth the effort.
I do miss the US very much though, I did make my home there and it became a very much loved part of my life. I know Gary wanted me to return to the family if anything happened to him so in a way I have respected his wishes and I do feel both him and Scooby here with me in spirit.
I love being with Julia and the children very much and also being close to Stephen my son and his wife Kylie and my other two grandchildren as well. I have not stopped much lately, they all keep me busy and I have to say I am having a lot of fun visiting places I have missed like the beach, going to the playground with the grandchildren and attending school events with my grandson Jayme. To be honest I have never been so busy and happy for some months now and it's great. 
I will be getting in touch with Koko's new family soon and checking in to see how he is going. I miss that little boy so very much as well as Scooby, they were our babies, but I am sure Scooby and his daddy are smiling down and approving of my new life. 
I don't need to add another furbaby really as Julia still has my original little Alfie and her dog Duke, a red healer, plus Bella her Brittish Blue cat who seems to love sitting on my lap quite a bit.
I am so grateful to God that my life is full once again with family and furry friends. He has been good to me.
I will try to keep in touch and let you all know how the house is proceeding, it sure is going to be an adventure hey!!
Take care everyone and know that I do think of my SM family all the time and all you sweet little furkids. Love to you all.

Janet :wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to hear from you again...and good to know you're busy and surrounded with love. 

Yep, I'm sure Gary and Scooby are very happy for you. 


......and you better stay in contact with us....and I want to see pics of the fam...and their pets :thumbsup:


----------

